# Arctic Blue Clio Sport 182



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

This detail was done bits at a time because of weather and other problems also the dates in some of the pictures are wrong due to different cameras.

The car is my daily driver so it was driven between stages of the detail.

My car started of something along the lines of this:









































































Wheels were done at a later stage.

Jetwashed on the trickle like setting to loosen up the dirth then blasted off at a low setting.

All badges, grilles, seals etc sprayed with Megs APC and left to soak after 2/3 mins the car was washed with Duragloss 901 using TBM (Two bucket method)



















Jet washed off the shampoo off.

All badges, grilles, seals, shuts etc sprayed with Megs APC and worked with my exterior brush.




























Jet washed the APC off.

Onto claying, i chose to use Bilt Hamber soft auto clay which is great because you only need water as a lubricant. I chose to add a touch of Megs last touch to my sprayer bottle but not alot.

My car has only done 20k and half of the roof gave me this:










Then side panels:










Car then washed again with Duragloss 901 and the TBM.

Jet washed down.

Last touch was sprayed to panels and i layed sonus der wunder drying towels onto them to soak up the water.. I used 3 at a time, 2 on the roof and one on the bonnet so on so fourth.










Then used a miracle dryer to remove the rest of the water.










Car taped up ready for its correction:



















Taking note of some imperfections:



















No after at the moment but they're gone.. take my word for it 

I didnt have decent lighting so i couldnt pick up the swirls, heres a go:










After polishing i bought myself one of these :










Really needed because i dont have a garage and this helps spot any RDS or swirls.

Polishing:

I was using the Menzerna polishes with the G220 to begin with, after getting round the car with the intensive polish the G220 done its thing and packed up :nono:

I ordered a kestrel rotary from i4detailing and all the better for it!










So Intensive polish (PO85RD 3.02) with a Megs polishing pad (2.0) to remove most of if not all of the swirls/marks etc.

This was was followed up with Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD). Bonnet and roof using on a Megs finishing pad (2.0) and the rest of the car done with a Sonus sfx 3 spot pad. The FF leaves a beautiful finish and clear gloss.

Unfortuently the car was left like this for 2 weeks with just one layer of Poorboys black hole here and there. More after the engine bay and wheels.

Engine bay was then done using Megs APC, Daisy APC and agitated with various size brushes. 
This was then lightly rinsed with a water sprayer and dried with an old drying towel:














































Paint was under here was polished with SRP and sealed with EGP.

Cant find my afters at the moment, i'll update with my interior.

Wheels were removed to give a proper clean, polish and seal.

Calipers were given a lick of silver paint, really help tidy up that area:

Before condition of all the calipers (pic of rear):










Scrubbed with wire brushes, 3 coats of hammerite smooth and left with this:




























Arches given a good scrub, I liberally sprayed Megs APC with a foaming head and left this to dwell for 10mins.

Doing its work:



















Sprayed with Daisy APC for a bit more cleaning power, scrubbed with the big grille brushed from Tesco then jet washed off.

Wheels, I was faced with this:










After a jet wash down:



















Using these products i must of spent hours trying to get them spotless.










Still left some tar which AG tar remover took car of:




























No afters but i will update when i have finished the front two :thumb:

The back wheels were given 2 coats of SRP, 3 coats of EGP left for 24 hour between each coat and the 3 layers of Poorboys Wheel Sealant (Shows fresh calipers too):



















Only the two back wheels got finished in time for the North wales run i was going on the next morning, front two are still not treated.

When i had time i used Clearkote Vanilla moose glaze via rotary to kind of refine the finish and leave some sort of glaze before polishing. 
Next time i'll be following this with the Red moose glaze which i need to order.

Straight after i applied a coat of Swissvax Onyx which is easy on and off and smells good too.










I left this on the car for an 1.5 hours before buffing off.

No after pics straight away because i finished late and had an early start for a run to North Wales with Renault Sport.

Heres some about 100 miles and more after:




























Another wash and layer of Swissvax Onyx after picking up some dreadful stonechips from wales  One even dented the bonnet.










After this pic it rained a bit, so waited for the next day :quiet:



















Not washed, hence some dirt from the rain, just took 5 mins up the road for some afters:


























































































































































Quick and crappy edit:










Thanks


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is gorgeous, well done mate!!

Loving those seats :argie:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Love that last picture :thumb:

Looks really nice matey, good job well done, there been a few of these popping up on here recently*


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I love the seats, the best mod ive done.

The last picture was just played around with in iPhoto


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

The Seats!








One of my favourite colours too, looks well! Just need lowered now :devil:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Cracking car!! that north wales run, was it the one around the evo triangle?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a cracking looking Clio, love it :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

lovely car mate  i was hoping to be at north wales but didn't go in the end 

i take it you are on renaultsport.co.uk?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

great work mate, love the little 182's.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

tim said:


> The Seats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its lowered a claimed 30mm on eibach sportlines, i cant afford coillys at the moment



edthedrummer said:


> Cracking car!! that north wales run, was it the one around the evo triangle?


Yeah it was, did you see us? There was about 30 RS's doing the run



hallett said:


> lovely car mate  i was hoping to be at north wales but didn't go in the end
> 
> i take it you are on renaultsport.co.uk?


Yes, my names Curley. You?

Nort wales had amazing roads with great views! clio sport are doing a south wales run on the 10th of may.



Race Valeting said:


> great work mate, love the little 182's.


They are great cars but i cant help but think i want a 197 for a year or two.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a stunning colour. Keep seeing 182's here and there and thinking should i have bought one rather than the Mk3? i think id rather have the 182 than the 197.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

ive never drove the 197 but i like the looks and the presence it has on the road compared to the 182.

I would only go for the Liquid Yellow R27 though!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Curley89 said:


> Yes, my names Curley. You?
> 
> Nort wales had amazing roads with great views! clio sport are doing a south wales run on the 10th of may.


my username is hallett on there as well


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Curley89 said:


> Yeah it was, did you see us? There was about 30 RS's doing the run


I had a mate who went along on that run in his racing blue 197 cup, it had white wheels, cup spoiler and renaultsport stickers in the windows.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning mate realy like that a lot 

tom


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome much better:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> I had a mate who went along on that run in his racing blue 197 cup, it had white wheels, cup spoiler and renaultsport stickers in the windows.


Is this the lad from leamington i think? The 197 has huge Renault Sport on the windows?

If so, i convoyed over with him and a few others


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Curley89 said:


> Is this the lad from leamington i think? The 197 has huge Renault Sport on the windows?
> 
> If so, i convoyed over with him and a few others


Think he's from brackley mate.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

very nice motor currently thinking of whether to get one, lol 

Your certaily braver than me wearing that ring whilst doin the car.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> very nice motor currently thinking of whether to get one, lol
> 
> Your certaily braver than me wearing that ring whilst doin the car.


Get one! you wont regret it.

I only had my ring on when i was drying the car before going for a tea break so no paint was harmed in the making for this thread


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good and a nice colour :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

HAI! 

very nice work! nice recaros too!


----------



## TheShortOfIt (Apr 27, 2009)

Absolutly amazing


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> HAI!
> 
> very nice work! nice recaros too!


I know you :wave:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice mate.


----------

